# Are the geese leaving SD?



## Snowhunter07 (Feb 21, 2006)

Are the geese already leaving SD, and going into ND? I've been hearing numerous reports about geese already leaving SD i was just wondering what anybody else thinks?


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

I can't say for sure because i'm not there, but from everything i've read, they're still shooting them in Texas, Missouri, and Nebraska. I think that there are still tons in SD and many more to come.


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

:sniper: I talked to my relative last night and he lives in Britton SD about 50mi from ND and he said he saw quite abit of snows going north so i think they will start showing up in the next couple aweeks here.I also heard that in NE there are still thousands to come so we will see what happens with the weather.
Good Hunting

Hammer um :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Britton is about 15 miles from the ND border. If they are by britton they are probably into nd this weekend


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They're in ND now, in a couple spots I hear of some really good flights. But there's still a ton in SD, let alone the states to the south. They're still wacking them yesterday in MO from a reliable source.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Don't get too worried. There's still plenty to come. I plan on hunting them in Nebraska for at least the next 3 weekends. You'll have birds into April in huntable numbers for sure, unless we kill 'em all first.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

These dirty *****es will be here in Nebraska for a long time yet. I have no worries.

I think during the week this week im going to come out of the woodwork and stomp a mudhole in their *****.

Its much easier to decoy the white devils with only a couple layouts in the field.

Plus you guys are wearing out my decoys without me even being there.  HEHE jk


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

they are berly even here yet.


----------

